# Advice for my recurve posture



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

It looks like you are drawing with the string between the 1st and 2 nd knuckle. If you can draw with the string on your finger tips this may allow you to get the extension that you want. This would require you to anchor a little further back but everything else would remain the same such as string to nose.

I have a hard time seeing how you are holding the string so if you are already drawing with your finger tips then you will need to raise the anchor point on your face to get the release forearm in line with the arrow.

I like the form that you have now except for the alignment of your release forearm.


----------



## Bingy (Jan 1, 2016)

jim p said:


> It looks like you are drawing with the string between the 1st and 2 nd knuckle. If you can draw with the string on your finger tips this may allow you to get the extension that you want. This would require you to anchor a little further back but everything else would remain the same such as string to nose.
> 
> I have a hard time seeing how you are holding the string so if you are already drawing with your finger tips then you will need to raise the anchor point on your face to get the release forearm in line with the arrow.
> 
> I like the form that you have now except for the alignment of your release forearm.


Many thanks. I will try to "relax" and extend my fingers further. Beside, someone else told me that I need more back tension as well.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bingy said:


> Greetings.
> My post got lost due to some unknown technical issue, so I am now re-posting it here.
> I have a problem with my draw elbow alignment, and it seems hard to get it aligned without dramatically changing my chin anchor point. Any advice to help me get it aligned? Or any other problems (and solutions) with my recurve form? Many thanks.
> The following videos are shot in 200 fps slow motion.
> ...


1) find a qualified recurve coach.

2) look up DEEP HOOK, for how to hook the bowstring, with your fingers

3) WAY underdrawn. PULL the bowstring to anchor and then ROTATE the right elbow MUCH further back, so forearm is in line with the arrow. ELBOW swings like a DOOR around the right shoulder joint.

4) Right elbow is WAY TOO LOW. ELBOW UP...I am always saying to my beginning recurve students, like you.



Elbow is too low. Look at example photo of Park Hyun Sung.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bingy said:


> Many thanks. I will try to "relax" and extend my fingers further. Beside, someone else told me that I need more back tension as well.


No. Do not extend your string fingers more. Use a DEEP HOOK. If you have a wall to your left, when you are at anchor, the FINGERNAILS of your right hand should be parallel to the wall on your LEFT. Pretend a video camera is directly in front of your arrow. YOUR FINGERNAILS on your string hand should NOT be visible to the video camera lens, cuz your fingernails SHOULD be parallel to the arrow flight direction.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bingy said:


> Greetings.
> My post got lost due to some unknown technical issue, so I am now re-posting it here.
> I have a problem with my draw elbow alignment, and it seems hard to get it aligned without dramatically changing my chin anchor point. Any advice to help me get it aligned? Or any other problems (and solutions) with my recurve form? Many thanks.
> The following videos are shot in 200 fps slow motion.
> ...


Youtube videos of Coach Kim Hyun Tak. Excellent basic instruction. Perfect for you. 7 videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOq5cJV1VRU


----------



## Bingy (Jan 1, 2016)

nuts&bolts said:


> 3) WAY underdrawn. PULL the bowstring to anchor and then ROTATE the right elbow MUCH further back, so forearm is in line with the arrow. ELBOW swings like a DOOR around the right shoulder joint.


Thanks very much for your detailed comments. Point 3 is the main issue that I am struggling with. It seems that I cannot rotate my elbow to position "in line with the arrow" without losing my chin anchor. I can easily align my elbow while using a "side" anchor (basically pull it way back and anchor my hand against my jaw), but this is wrong, right? Ideally, I would like to keep my chin anchor and get the elbow aligned. Any suggestions?


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah shooting off your finger tips is bad advice. You won't ever hear a recurve coach tell someone that. A deep hook is what's recommended for a reason. 

As far as your elbow alignment, typically when someone is holding a lot of tension in their draw arm bicep, that doesn't allow transition of the weight from the arm to the back muscles. Make sure your draw arm is relaxed so that you can transition the weight to your back and not hold it all on your bicep.

The concept of "rotational draw" may be something good for you to look up.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bingy said:


> Thanks very much for your detailed comments. Point 3 is the main issue that I am struggling with. It seems that I cannot rotate my elbow to position "in line with the arrow" without losing my chin anchor. I can easily align my elbow while using a "side" anchor (basically pull it way back and anchor my hand against my jaw), but this is wrong, right? Ideally, I would like to keep my chin anchor and get the elbow aligned. Any suggestions?


Keep the chin anchor. Right elbow needs to swing HIGHER above the ground. You will save MUCH time if you find a recurve coach. If you cannot find a recurve coach, just goto any archery range and look for an advanced recurve shooter, and watch and learn, and ask questions. Most recurve folks are more than willing to help a newbie.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bingy said:


> Thanks very much for your detailed comments. Point 3 is the main issue that I am struggling with. It seems that I cannot rotate my elbow to position "in line with the arrow" without losing my chin anchor. I can easily align my elbow while using a "side" anchor (basically pull it way back and anchor my hand against my jaw), but this is wrong, right? Ideally, I would like to keep my chin anchor and get the elbow aligned. Any suggestions?


Some folks can do the front of chin anchor, where the string splits your lips dead down the middle. Some folks need a "slight side" anchor, where the string is away from the midpoint of the lips. I have my students do the HUG a wall exercise. No bow in hand. Just tie a loop with a stretch band. Hook the looped stretch band around the bow hand, and grab the other end of the looped stretch band with your fingers/release hand (right hand). Now, just walk up to any wall, and put your bow hand on the wall (you are FACING the wall). Make the looped stretch band touch the wall, you are facing. Now, get your string hand also touching the wall. Make the entire right forearm, also touching the wall. Right elbow also touching the wall. The WALL FORCES your entire string side forearm to be IN LINE with the looped rubber stretch band. Get into the anchor position, using the WALL to keep you honest. NOW, rotate the RIGHT elbow, so that the right elbow is at the SAME height as the top of your ear.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bingy said:


> Thanks very much for your detailed comments. Point 3 is the main issue that I am struggling with. It seems that I cannot rotate my elbow to position "in line with the arrow" without losing my chin anchor. I can easily align my elbow while using a "side" anchor (basically pull it way back and anchor my hand against my jaw), but this is wrong, right? Ideally, I would like to keep my chin anchor and get the elbow aligned. Any suggestions?


Study this "WEDGE" video clip.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pCejcb6DAI

Fella who made the "WEDGE" video is obviously an engineer. He talks about statics and moments. A moment is just a twisting force, like pulling on a torque wrench. He talks about the WEDGE position. Easiest way to learn the FEEL of the wedge position, is to use the wall again, but this time, while you pull a rubber stretch band to the full draw, recurve anchor position, this time, put your BACK and heels of your shoes against the wall. BOTH heels of your shoes touching the wall behind you. BOTH shoulder blades also touching the wall behind you. Put your BOW arm elbow, bow arm upper arm, and bow side forearm all TOUCHING the wall behind you. Two shoulder blades and the entire bow arm ALL touching the wall behind you, is LEG one of the WEDGE.

WEDGE video part 2.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJt...P2NBjLcyztCDcEozOdn0bXTWB-TZw_mfEx_th9U3H6GEA


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bingy said:


> Thanks very much for your detailed comments. Point 3 is the main issue that I am struggling with. It seems that I cannot rotate my elbow to position "in line with the arrow" without losing my chin anchor. I can easily align my elbow while using a "side" anchor (basically pull it way back and anchor my hand against my jaw), but this is wrong, right? Ideally, I would like to keep my chin anchor and get the elbow aligned. Any suggestions?


From the WEDGE video clip. This is YOUR current anchor position alignment.



The WEDGE formation looks like this, when at anchor. FOCUS on the alignment of the shoulders and the entire bow arm, see how the two shoulders and the entire bow arm would ALL touch a wall, behind the shooter, all touching the wall at the same time. Notice how the two shoulders are NOT PARALLEL to the arrow, when at anchor.





Try the WEDGE formation, shooting posture, with a looped stretch band, and standing with your heels and your back (both shoulder blades) all touching a wall, and then, while at anchor, with the rubber STRETCH band, SWING your bow arm/bow arm to also TOUCH the wall behind you. This will REALLY STRETCH out your chest, so STICK out your chest, and stand TALL as you can. The string side elbow, your RIGHT elbow will automatically want to rise HIGHER above the ground. ALL the right elbow to SWING UP away from the floor, until the RIGHT elbow matches the TOP of ear height above the floor.


----------



## Bingy (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks very much. I thought I am already using the "wedge" formation. Today, I double checked my top-view clips, and I found that there is an angle between my two shoulders and the bow arm. Second, yes, I need to raise my elbow up. I completely overlooked this problem. But is it necessary to be as dramatic as what Park Hyun Sung does? I mean her elbow is very high and out of alignment. Last but not least, my draw is clearly not driven by my back tension; I used too much bicep.

PS: I am currently living in UK, and our university club does "have" a coach, ex-Olympian Vlada Priestman. However, she only comes once (2 hours) per month, and we have lots of students. I can barely ask her for one question every time. That's why I am seeking help online.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bingy said:


> Thanks very much. I thought I am already using the "wedge" formation. Today, I double checked my top-view clips, and I found that there is an angle between my two shoulders and the bow arm. Second, yes, I need to raise my elbow up. I completely overlooked this problem. But is it necessary to be as dramatic as what Park Hyun Sung does? I mean her elbow is very high and out of alignment. Last but not least, my draw is clearly not driven by my back tension; I used too much bicep.
> 
> PS: I am currently living in UK, and our university club does "have" a coach, ex-Olympian Vlada Priestman. However, she only comes once (2 hours) per month, and we have lots of students. I can barely ask her for one question every time. That's why I am seeking help online.


Get your right elbow MUCH higher...close to the same height as top of your ear. Work with a stretch band, and get to the anchor position, with BOTH shoulder blades touching a wall behind you, and the entire bow arm (left upper arm, left forearm) all touching the wall, while at anchor, while stretching a rubber stretch band, tied into a loop.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Bingy said:


> Thanks very much. I thought I am already using the "wedge" formation. Today, I double checked my top-view clips, and I found that there is an angle between my two shoulders and the bow arm. Second, yes, I need to raise my elbow up. I completely overlooked this problem. But is it necessary to be as dramatic as what Park Hyun Sung does? I mean her elbow is very high and out of alignment. Last but not least, my draw is clearly not driven by my back tension; I used too much bicep.
> 
> PS: I am currently living in UK, and our university club does "have" a coach, ex-Olympian Vlada Priestman. However, she only comes once (2 hours) per month, and we have lots of students. I can barely ask her for one question every time. That's why I am seeking help online.


You are VERY far away from the wedge position. Use the back against a wall exercise, to learn the FEEL of the "wedge" shooting position.


----------

